# Electrodomestico 110V 60HZ



## darezk (Oct 5, 2006)

Estimados Colegas:

Tengo un electrodomestico comprado en USA,
que funciona a 110V-60 HZ, he encontrado transformadores para 110V => 220V,

Existe alguno que convierta de 110V-60 HZ a 220V-50HZ

o como podria resolver este tema con un circuito?

gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 5, 2006)

Primero  de todo por que no indicas que tipo de electrodomestico, mira que sois de secretitos, si al final lo tendreis que decir para poderos ayudar de la mejor forma.

En principio no le afectara mucho esos 10hz, claro que depende del cacharro, por ejemplo un frigorifico pues ni te enteras, pero una lavadora los programas iran un poquito mas lentos (tranquilo la agua la cortara cuando  toque, es un circuito independiente.)

Una solucion seria un UPC o fuente ininterupida que te de esa tension o algo similar.

Otra solucion un arrancador de motores que permita regular la frecuencia, en teoria todos.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 5, 2006)

Holas.darezk. necesitas un transformador de 220/110VAC????? en tu casa ahy una red de 220VAC y quieres usar el ectrodomestico de 110VAC cierto?????

tb podrias tirar ala mierda la garantia y cambairle directamente el transformador que esta dentro del aparto.....aunque como dice tiopepe123  antes debes indicarnos que aparato compraste...


Y pa'mlña proxima fijate en las caracteristicas de tu red....

BYE!


----------

